# warum ist bose eigentlich so teuer?



## psyphly (15. Oktober 2009)

ja, warum eigentlich? ist es die marketingabteilung? der name? und warum denkt bose, dass sie mit den kleinen brüllwürfeln die physik überlisten können?


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (15. Oktober 2009)

Künstliches Hochtreiben des Preises, um so Leistung vorzutäuschen. Sie rechtfertigen das mit Investitionen in Forschung. Doch wo bleiben denn die klanglichen Invovationen?
Für die Preise sind die Produkte nix dolles. 

Für meinen Geschmack sind Bose-Lautsprecher auch zu hell abgestimmt, es fehlt einfach ein saftiger Grundton.


----------



## dot (15. Oktober 2009)

Sie lassen sich ihren Namen bezahlen


----------



## Zerebo (15. Oktober 2009)

Weil sie trotzdem gekauft werden.
Die Leute bezahlen unsummen für Design und den Namen.
Den guten Klang lassen sie sich dann vom bestens geschulten Personal einreden.
Die haben halt ein super Image und lassen sich das auch entsprechend bezahlen.


----------



## _V_ (15. Oktober 2009)

Wie bei jeder großen Marke, zahlst du saftig für die "Aufschrift". a lâ Apple


----------



## Axi (15. Oktober 2009)

Wie bei vielen Sachen zahlt man da auch den Namen.
Ich würde mal sagen, wers braucht 
Wobei die schon echt "böse" klingen ^^


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2009)

ganz früher waren die wirklich mal edel auch im klanglichen sinne, und auch beim design waren die immer was besonderes. diese loorbeeren nutzen die halt immer noch aus


----------



## Micha-Stylez (15. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ganz früher waren die wirklich mal edel auch im klanglichen sinne, und auch beim design waren die immer was besonderes. diese loorbeeren nutzen die halt immer noch aus




Genauso sieht es aus , da kann man besser auf Teufel zurück greifen , bei denen stimmt das P/L Verhältniss und der Klang ist nicht zu verachten 


Mfg Micha


----------



## Maschine311 (15. Oktober 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Genauso sieht es aus , da kann man besser auf Teufel zurück greifen , bei denen stimmt das P/L Verhältniss und der Klang ist nicht zu verachten
> 
> 
> Mfg Micha



Dem Stimme ich voll zu, Teufel ist nicht schlechter, aber vom P/L ist es um längen besser!


----------



## Tamio (15. Oktober 2009)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> Dem Stimme ich voll zu, Teufel ist nicht schlechter, aber vom P/L ist es um längen besser!


Ich stimme mich mit dem Chor in Einklang 
Man denke nur an deren tolle Wave Technologie die man dann noch teuer bezahlen soll


----------



## psyphly (16. Oktober 2009)

meiner meinung nach sollte man als musikliebhaber, wie ich es bin, auf stereolautsprecher zurückgreifen. musik ist fast immer in stereo aufgenommen und so sollte es auch abgespielt werden. ich habe, wie jeder 4. hier im forum das concept e magnum pe mit der decoderstation 3 erworben und kann den klang leider nur genießen, wenn ich mit meiner xfi den sound mit dem equalizer&co. aufwerte. aber dem konzept von bose kann ich kaum folgen....einzig die in ear ohrhörer für glatte 100€ haben mich bis jetzt überzeugt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Oktober 2009)

> meiner meinung nach sollte man als musikliebhaber, wie ich es bin, auf stereolautsprecher zurückgreifen. musik ist fast immer in stereo aufgenommen und so sollte es auch abgespielt werden.



IM prinzip stimme ich dir da voll und ganz zu, ich bin eigentlich auch kein Freund davon, Musik über 5.1-Systeme zu hören, aber für den PC will ich mir keine großen Lautsprecher kaufen, darum hab ich am PC zum Teufel Concept E 300 gegriffen und muss sagen, dass es sich wirklich gut schlägt. Hab gerade heute im Media-Markt mal eine ziemlich heftig teure Anlage probegehört...Marantz-Verstärker (3500€ teuer), Marantz-CD-Player (3500€ teuer) und Quadral-Standlautsprecher (6700€ Stückpreis) und muss sagen, dass zumindest mein Lieblings-Hörproben-Titel (Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms) sich fast genauso wie auf meinem 300€-Concept E angehört hat, ich war ziemlich erschrocken...nur der Bass war ein µ weniger dominant als beim CE300...was ich damit also sagen will...man kann es nicht völlig pauschalisieren, es gibt gut klingende Sat-Systeme und schlecht klingende Stereo-Systeme...aber im Prinzip hast du schon recht damit


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2009)

man muss natürlich direkt vergleichen. es dürfte schon so sein, dass mit noch besseren boxen du nuancen hörst, die du bei nur 300€ nicht hörst. hängt aber auch vom stück ab, vlt. haben dire straits ja nur beschissen produziert


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2009)

eins vorneweg, ich bin kein Bose Fanatiker und find die preise auch ziemlich hoch und was Bose heut baut kannst gröstenteils eh vergessen, ist kein stück anders als bei Teufel,  hier werden die namen für Markteting benuzt und der preis gerechtfertigt. 

Mal eine frage da ihr ja so schön behauptet Teufel wäre besser als Bose .... 

Wer von euch hat ne richtig gute Bose Anlage schonmal gehör im vergleich zu nem Teufel System ? Ich vermute mal keiner .... 

Also wenn ich mein Bose AM3 System mit nem Teufel CEM vergleiche, klingt das CEM einfach blechern dagegen. Aber auch das Bose Sat System hat ein problem, typisch für Sat speaker, der Mitteltiefton bereich ist nicht so ausgebrägt. Und der Subwoofer vom AM ist so nen richtiges Monster, Bandpass Woofer mit tiefbass garantie. Wenn man sich die Elektronik von der Weiche und der Schutzschaltung für die Speaker anschaut wird einem der preis klar. Denn hier muss ich ganz klar sagen, ich hab wenige Speaker gesehen die so hochwertige Elektronik im inneren beherbergen. Neben der Frequenzweiche wie gesagt nochmal ne schaltung zum schutz der Lautsprecher das ganze ist mit Sofiten Lampen gesichert. D.h wenn der Transparent wär der Woofer, könnte man im rythmuss der Musik die sicherungen glühen sehen, da bose aber optisch auf understatement sezt wurde dieser teil bewust versteckt, ich glaub jeder andere hersteller hät das irgendwie sichtbar gemacht damits noch mehr kunden anlockt. 

Oder mal anders gefragt, wer von euch hat schonmal die teuersten und wohl besten Bose Lautsprecher gehört ? Also ich meine die 901® DIRECT/REFLECTING® Systeme von Bose. 

Bei den dingern war ich anfangs auch recht skeptisch wie den irgendwie tiefton aus den Speakern kommen soll wenn da pro box 9*13cm chassis verbaut sind, aber die spielen in der tat tief, zwar nicht so tief wie jetz z.b meine Visaton, aber in Kombination mit nem Pegelfesten Subwoofer kannst du mit den Bose ne kleine Halle ohne probleme beschallen, die dinger spielen sehr gut an Amps mit wenig Power, lassen sich aber auch pro box mit 450Watt RMS an 8ohm betreiben ( das ist extrem viel an 8 ohm ) und dann kannst damit wirklich auf Konzertlautstärke kommen, 
106db bei 35HZ spreche für sich, trotzdem koppelt man besser die Bose bei 50-60hz aus und lässt nen Sub dazu spielen. 

Wer diese Speaker im passenden Raum schonmal gehört hat, der wird nicht mehr fragen wo die inovationen von Bose hin sind, denn die einzigste wirklich große Inovation von Bose sind diese Boxen mit den speziallautsprechern. 

Es hat schon nen grund warum Bose diese 901 Systeme seit 1980 im program hat, die heute noch gebaut werden ohne technische veränderung damals gegenüber. 



Also bevor jemand mal über Bose meckert sollte er sich wirklich mal solche System anhören. 


@Teufel deine behauptung von wegen die Maranzt Quadral würden nicht besser klingen als dein Teufel System beweist nur das dein Gehör nicht so geschult ist, auserdem kannst du das so nicht vergleichen, ne anlage im MediaMarkt ( vorallem im MEDIAMARKT ...... wo die leuts von tut und blasen keine ahnung haben ) klingt nie richtig gut selbst wenns ne richtig gute anlage ist. 


Und zu guter lezt, ich nenne die 901 direct Reflecting Speaker von Bose mein eigen, genauso wie ich das AM3 System von Bose besitze, jetz frag ich mich aber, was für Bose systeme habt ihr den ? Wenn ihr euch schon so nen urteil bildet.


----------



## faibel (16. Oktober 2009)

Der Grund ist mit Sicherheit das Bose seine Lautsprecher "sounded" und nicht auf höchste Wiedergabetreue wert legt. Das mag manchem Gefallen wenn der Klang verfärbt und sehr diffus wiedergegeben wird, mich hat es damals aber nicht mal annähernd überzeugt. Ein paar Minuten lang klang es ganz nett und dann hat man versucht die Details heraus zuhören die durch den diffusen Klang sehr verwaschen waren. Da finde ich selbst die Diffusstrahler von Visaton auflösender (Fontana)  und die liegen ein paar Preisklassen unter den 901ern.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2009)

Naja so verfärbt ist der klang garnicht mal, es brauch einfach nur ne zeit bis man den Equlizer zu den 901ern richtig eingestellt ist.Klar die sind nicht perfekt was Hochton z.b angeht, aber man sollte auch mal bedenken das diese Boxen unter anderem gedacht dafür sind, extra große Räume zu beschallen und nicht im Heimischen Wohnzimmer Audiophilen Soundgenuss zu haben. 
Aber wenn ich die Bose 901 mal mit den Grundig Audiorama 7000 vergleich, muss ich sagen das die Bose einfach fülliger klingen und ein wenig besser aufgelöst.

PS Grundig Audiorama sind Kugellautsprecher die ebenfalls wie die Bose für große Räume und fülligen klang gedacht sind, die besitze ich ebenfalls.


----------



## Fabian (16. Oktober 2009)

@dfence:Wir haben eine richtige Bose anlage im Wohnzimmer stehen
Klingt ziehmlich gut muss ich sagen,allerdings finde ich auch das mein PC System(Teufel E Magnum PE+X-Fi Titanium) völlig ausreicht um einen tollen Sound beim spielen etc. zu erhalten.

Fakt ist allerdings das man bei Bose einiges für den Namen bezahlt,bei anderen Herstellern bekommt man einfach mehr für das gleiche Geld...


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2009)

@Fabian zugegeben, die 901er Bose hab ich nicht mehr im Wohnzimmer, das zimmer ist zu klein um die Boxen ideal zu positionieren. Im moment hab ich die Bose eingelagert ( wenn man die einmal hat, gibt man sie nich mehr her ) das AM3 System von Bose wiederum hängt an meinem PC bzw ist im Computerzimmer aufgestellt.


----------



## The_Rock (16. Oktober 2009)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> IM prinzip stimme ich dir da voll und ganz zu, ich bin eigentlich auch kein Freund davon, Musik über 5.1-Systeme zu hören, aber für den PC will ich mir keine großen Lautsprecher kaufen, darum hab ich am PC zum Teufel Concept E 300 gegriffen und muss sagen, dass es sich wirklich gut schlägt. Hab gerade heute im Media-Markt mal eine ziemlich heftig teure Anlage probegehört...Marantz-Verstärker (3500€ teuer), Marantz-CD-Player (3500€ teuer) und Quadral-Standlautsprecher (6700€ Stückpreis) und muss sagen, dass zumindest mein Lieblings-Hörproben-Titel (Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms) sich fast genauso wie auf meinem 300€-Concept E angehört hat, ich war ziemlich erschrocken...nur der Bass war ein µ weniger dominant als beim CE300...was ich damit also sagen will...man kann es nicht völlig pauschalisieren, es gibt gut klingende Sat-Systeme und schlecht klingende Stereo-Systeme...aber im Prinzip hast du schon recht damit



Sorry, aber DAS kann ich kaum glauben (außer Media Markt hat irgenwo was falsch eingestellt/angeschlossen). Bei den Teufeln (so wie bei den meisten Sat-Systemen dieser Preisklasse) sind doch die Mitten kaum vorhanden. Das kann technisch doch schon garnicht hinhauen. Außerdem kommts auch aufn Raum an. Hast du die Boxen in einem Hörraum ausprobiert? Oder auf "offenem Feld"?

Wie gesagt, wenn man alles richtig einstellt, sollten die Quadral-Boxen sehr viel besser* klingen als dein Teufel-Set (zumindest im Musikbereich).


_*Wobei man nicht wirklich "besser" sagen kann. Wenn man nicht auf den Klangtypen steht (dunkel/hell, zurückhaltend/dominant, bassig/hochtonlastig, usw), kann die Box noch so viel kosten.
_


----------



## sinthor4s (16. Oktober 2009)

Naja wie auch immer xD Fakt ist das sich Bose seinen eigenen Namen fürstlich bezahlen lässt....
Mein Vater hat Mal 2 alte Bose-boxen geschenkt bekommen (Studiocraft 300 ST oder so) und die Klingen gar nicht so übel.
Was mich aber wirklich kritisch macht ist die Aussage das Bose "per-Erfindung-aus-Amerika" mit 901 Standlautsprechern das Stereodreieck aufheben und man überall im Raum haargenau den gleichen Sound erlebt....
Mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Oktober 2009)

> @Teufel deine behauptung von wegen die Maranzt Quadral würden nicht besser klingen als dein Teufel System beweist nur das dein Gehör nicht so geschult ist, auserdem kannst du das so nicht vergleichen, ne anlage im MediaMarkt ( vorallem im MEDIAMARKT ...... wo die leuts von tut und blasen keine ahnung haben ) klingt nie richtig gut selbst wenns ne richtig gute anlage ist.



Ich glaube ich habe mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, dass die Marantz-Quadral-Kombi nicht besser als mein CE300 klingen würde. Ich konnte lediglich im MediaMarkt unter den dortigen Umständen keinen Signifikanten Unterschied festestellen der einen Preisunterschied von 20100€ rechtfertigen würde und war daher ziemlich enttäuscht. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass die Marantz-Quadral-Kombi bei richtiger Ein- und Aufstellung merklich besser klingen kann als im MediaMarkt.


----------



## faibel (16. Oktober 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Klar die sind nicht perfekt was Hochton z.b angeht, aber man sollte auch mal bedenken das diese Boxen unter anderem gedacht dafür sind, extra große Räume zu beschallen und nicht im Heimischen Wohnzimmer Audiophilen Soundgenuss zu haben.



Und genau das kann der Grund sein warum Bose im Heimbereich eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen ist. Entweder sind die Konzepte von Grund auf Fehlerhaft (Sub/Sat Systeme - und da bildet Bose keine Ausnahme) oder man schafft sich gesoundete Systeme für sehr große Räume an wobei man da mit einer vernünftigen PA (die man sich in der Preisklasse auch zulegen könnte) wohl besser fährt wenn man nicht auf diffusen Klang steht. Dann braucht man aber immer noch einen sehr großen Abhörraum.

Ich habe auch noch Kugellautsprecher im Keller liegen. Von JVC. Nette Dinger aber klanglich muss man sie mögen.




The_Rock schrieb:


> Bei den Teufeln (so wie bei den meisten Sat-Systemen dieser Preisklasse) sind doch die Mitten kaum vorhanden. Das kann technisch doch schon garnicht hinhauen.



Warum sollten die Teufels keinen Mittelton können. Die Satelliten sind doch mit Mittel.- und Hochtönern ausgerüstet. Was du meinst ist der Bassmittelton bzw. Grundton und da haben die prinzipbedingt Defizite. Das man keinen "Unterschied" hlrt sollte auch klar sein. Erstens sind die Umgebungsgeräusche im Mediamarkt höher als Zuhause und der Hörraum ist kpl. anders. Von daher sollte man die Systeme schon Zuhause hören um sich ein finales Urteil erlauben zu können. Nuancen hörst du auch bei Edelboxen nicht wenn sie im Kaufhaus stehen.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2009)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Naja wie auch immer xD Fakt ist das sich Bose seinen eigenen Namen fürstlich bezahlen lässt....
> Mein Vater hat Mal 2 alte Bose-boxen geschenkt bekommen (Studiocraft 300 ST oder so) und die Klingen gar nicht so übel.
> Was mich aber wirklich kritisch macht ist die Aussage das Bose "per-Erfindung-aus-Amerika" mit 901 Standlautsprechern das Stereodreieck aufheben und man überall im Raum haargenau den gleichen Sound erlebt....
> Mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen



Und das zeigt das du die 901er noch nie gehört hast ..... 
Auserdem wo steht per erfindung aus Amerika ? Bose ist ne Amerikanische Firma  
Die 901er sind komplett von Bose entworfen und entwickelt worden genauso eben wie die Technik der 901 die das überhaupt ermöglichen das die so voluminös klingen.Aber die Raumgröße muss dazu passen, unter 40m² kommt das nicht so wirklich zur geltung meiner meinung und erfahrung nach. Sagt dir der begriff Psychoacoustik was? Darum gehts bei Bose und darum ist das auch möglich was Bose über die 901er schreibt. 

@fire sorry dann hab ich das falsch aufgenommen, da zieh ich die aussage zurück, aber fakt is im Media Markt kennen die leuts sich garnicht aus, und sind sogar zu blöd teilweise die polarität der Speaker richtig anzuschliesen.
Media Markt verkäufer sind halt geschult dadrauf zu verkaufen und nicht das objekt der begierde Technisch zu verstehen. ( Ich kenne nen ehemaligen Media Markt arbeiter der in der Hifi und Video ecke beraten hat persönlich und die lehrgänge die dort gemacht werden beziehen sich nur aufs verkaufen aber nicht aufs technische verständniss ) 

Und nochwas zu Bose, die meisten inovationen von Bose bekommen wir als Privatkunde garnicht zu gesicht... 


@Faibel gegen meine PA ( die wahrlich nicht von schlechten eltern ist ) können die Bose aber locker mithalten ( zumindest wenn sie nicht FullRange laufen und der Bass über nen gut dimensionierten Woofer läuft ) obwohl preislich gesehen die Bose sogar billiger sein müsten.Bei ner PA haste immer nen nachteiligen klang im Hoch und Mittelton bereich, durch die Hörner, oder man hat extrem teure Hochton einheiten ( wo eine mindest soviel wie das Bose System kostet ) Die einzigen hörner die ich kenn die im hochtonbereich wirklich sauber klingen sind von ElectroVoice und da kost nen paar wirklich nen haufen kohle.
 Aber wirklich hör dir mal nen Acoustimass System an ( also nen 2.1 System ) das klingt um welten fülliger selbst im mittelton bereich als die meisten Sat speaker die ich sonst gehört hab, aber ich hab die Sats von Bose ersezt gegen Standboxen  So ganz perfekt ist halt kein Sat System wie du schon sagst. 

PS : Ums nochmal zu sagen ich bin kein Bose fanatiker auch wenns so klingt, ich bin eher Visaton Fan, aber ich weis auch die guten seiten von Bose zu schätzen, die ich allerdings auch erst kennengelernt habe nachdem ich selbst hochwertige Bose Systeme im besizt hab, davor hab ich bose auch müde belächelt.


----------



## mr_sleeve (16. Oktober 2009)

Zerebo schrieb:


> Weil sie trotzdem gekauft werden.
> Die Leute bezahlen unsummen für Design und den Namen.
> Den guten Klang lassen sie sich dann vom bestens geschulten Personal einreden.
> Die haben halt ein super Image und lassen sich das auch entsprechend bezahlen.



Design? Interesant ich kann mir nix schöneres vorstellen als 10 von diesen 10cm² Lautsprechern an die Decke zu hängen...

//Ironie


----------



## nfsgame (16. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, also ich muss sagen das Bose im Heimbereich (oder eher der Heimtaugliche Bereich ) nicht so viel Zuckerstücke im Angebot hat(te). Allerdings sind die im PA-Bereich ziemlich weit Vorne mit dabei (oder auch das was man eigendlich in PA mit hineinziehen konnte, wie halt die 901). Da bieten die schon ne ganz überzeugende Qualität. 
Aber die "Normalanwender" bezahlen halt sehr sehr viel für den NAmen den die sich früher wirklich verdient hatten .

Achso: Die neuen Quadral (/Aurum ) sind echt gute Boxen. Die solltest du mal bei nem Hifihändler hören und nicht beim Mediamarkt. Ich denke es waren die neuen Vulkan(vom Preis her sollte das passen)? Marantz passt da eher weniger zu von der Auslegung her. Ne schöne V/E-Kombi von Audionet oder Anthem und die Boxen leben richtig auf. Für den Surroundbereich (ich weiß nicht ob die schon den Center draussenhaben, gleich mal gucken) kannste dir das ganze auch mal mit nem Onkyo TX-NR5007 anhören , sollte auch ganz gut passen.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2009)

Also ich find die 901er vom Design garnicht so übel ( meine sind Naturholz )


----------



## mr_sleeve (16. Oktober 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Also ich find die 901er vom Design garnicht so übel ( meine sind Naturholz )



ich mein diese mini lautsprecher (10x10cm wenns hoch kommt) mit silbernem design


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2009)

achsooo die dinger ja okay hüsch sindse nicht, ich fand die Sats vom Acoustimass auch nich wirklich hübsch. Aber wie ich schon sagte, ich glaub so viel wert bose nichtmal auf extra vagantes Design, anders kann ich mir nicht erklären das sie z.b hochwertige Details wie die SofitenLampen Sicherung verbergen statt sichtbar zu zeigen. Das war in den 80er jahren z.b nen echter hingucker bei HighEnd Hifi.


----------



## sinthor4s (16. Oktober 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Und das zeigt das du die 901er noch nie gehört hast .....
> Auserdem wo steht per erfindung aus Amerika ? Bose ist ne Amerikanische Firma


1. natürlich habe ich die Boxen noch nie gehört Oô ich hab nicht Geld wie Heu...
2. außerdem kritisiere ich die Aussage nur weil sie schlichtweg nicht möglich ist...
3. ebenfalls habe ich prinzipiell nur was gegen die Preise von Bose.... (und ihre Brüllwürfel....aber eig kann ich alle Brüllwürfel nicht ab)
4. ...Erfindung aus Amerika... das schreibt Bose bei jeder Funktion auf ihre Geräte (schließlich kommen sie wie du gesagt hast aus Amerika) Aber wenn sie sagen das sie mit 2 Stereo-Lautsprechern das Stereo-Dreieck übern Haufen werfen können und man überall den gleichen Klang haben im Raum dann kann ich nicht anders als das nicht zu glauben.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2009)

Wie gesagt, man muss sie hören um das zu glauben. Klar physikalisch gesehen ist das vieleicht nicht möglich, aber bei psychoakoustik gehts eben genau dadrum um physikalische eigenschaften weitgehenst auszuhebeln in dem man das Gehör "verarscht" quasi durch alle möglichen tricks. Und Bose wendet halt genau diese Tricks an, schau dir mal den aufbau der 901er an, die sind alles andere als gewöhnliche lautsprecher, die sehen zwar von vorne aus wie normale Lautsprecher, aber die werte liegen im inneren verborgen, nämlich an der konstruktion des Spezialgehäuse was man so nie zu gesicht bekommt. 

Bose würde sich nicht so weit ausm fenster lehnen wenn das nicht stimmen würde, die Boxen gibts seit 1970-2009 wenn die wirklich so die leuts verarschen würden mit der aussagen, dann hätte Bose diese lautsprecher keine 40 jahre im Sortiment !!! Wenn man es genau nimmt sind die ersten 901er 1968 vorgestellt worden. Das muss man sich mal vor augen halten, das eine lautsprecher serie sich 40 jahre lang ohne nennenswerte veränderung aufm Markt hält. Das gibts glaub ich sonst nirgendswo auser bei Elektrostaten Lautsprechern.

Bei brüllwürfeln bin ich natürlich der gleichen meinung, aus solchen dingern kann niemals nen guter Sound rauskommen, eben schon wegen physikalischer gesetze,die man zwar aushebeln könnte mit ner Hornkonstruktion ( und hier nochmal das stichwort psychoakoustik )  aber dann sinds keine Sat speaker mehr.


----------



## sinthor4s (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir den Aufbau bereits angeguckt... aber wenn das do wie dort 
gezeigt klappen soll dann ist es mit den Lautsprechen wohl nicht getan...
man müsste sein Zimmer dann schon nach den Lautsprechern einrichten, oder nicht?
Wie auch immer... Wenn ich mir zu Weihnachten neue Boxen hole um die RFT Cascada abzulösen wird Bose wohl nicht mit auf der Liste der Alternativen stehen xD


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2009)

Allein mit den Lautsprechern ist es ja nicht getahn, um die 901er überhaupt betreiben zu können gehört eine art Equalizer dazu mit dennen man die boxen perfekt ansteuern kann, die lautsprecher allein sinds ja auch nicht, sondenr mitunter der komplexe innenaufbau der Boxen, den man nie zu gesicht bekommt. Dann gibt Bose ja auch selbst vor das man die Boxen unter der decke mit einem bestimmten abstand zur decke und zur Wand plazieren soll ( es ist also nicht unbedingt nötig die möbel so zu stellen das die boxen irgendwo hin passen ) Allerdings wiegen die auch ziemlich viel, an meiner decke würden sie definitiv nicht halten ( auch einer der gründe warum sie nicht im einsatz sind ) 
Anbei hab ich mal 2 bilder von meinem 901er, da siehste auch das zusatzgerät was man zwingend brauch. 

BTW Wenn ich mir neue Speaker kaufen müsste, dann würd ich mir bestimmt auch keine Bose kaufen  sondern eher zu Visaton oder Infinity greifen ( die RS1 Referenc wären mein traum, die Emit Hochtöner sind einfach traumhaft im klang, so einen präzisen klang hat man sonst so gut wie nirgends )


----------



## faibel (16. Oktober 2009)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> 1. natürlich habe ich die Boxen noch nie gehört Oô ich hab nicht Geld wie Heu...
> 2. außerdem kritisiere ich die Aussage nur weil sie schlichtweg nicht möglich ist...
> 3. ebenfalls habe ich prinzipiell nur was gegen die Preise von Bose.... (und ihre Brüllwürfel....aber eig kann ich alle Brüllwürfel nicht ab)
> 4. ...Erfindung aus Amerika... das schreibt Bose bei jeder Funktion auf ihre Geräte (schließlich kommen sie wie du gesagt hast aus Amerika) Aber wenn sie sagen das sie mit 2 Stereo-Lautsprechern das Stereo-Dreieck übern Haufen werfen können und man überall den gleichen Klang haben im Raum dann kann ich nicht anders als das nicht zu glauben.



1. Probehören kann man auch auf anderen Wegen. Ich habe mir auch nie Bose LS gekauft, jedoch hatte ich des öfteren Mal die Möglichkeit welche probe zu hören. Geht natürlich nicht beim Lebensmitteldiscounter um die Ecke.
2. Das ist falsch. Du gehst von Direktstrahlern aus bei denen sich nur in einem bestimmten Bereich ein Dreieck u. Bühne bildet. Diffusstrahler arbeiten über den Energiefrequenzgang. Misst man solche Boxen auf Achse erhält man einen abenteuerlichen Frequenzgang. Das ist aber so gewollt.
3. Dem kann ich nur zustimmen wobei die Bauform durchaus Freunde finden kann. Nicht jede Ehefrau ist Männerboxentauglich 
4. Wo es nun Erfunden wurde ist mir persönlich egal, hauptsache es funktioniert und das tut es.



dfence schrieb:


> @Faibel gegen meine PA ( die wahrlich nicht von schlechten eltern ist ) können die Bose aber locker mithalten ( zumindest wenn sie nicht FullRange laufen und der Bass über nen gut dimensionierten Woofer läuft ) obwohl preislich gesehen die Bose sogar billiger sein müsten.Bei ner PA haste immer nen nachteiligen klang im Hoch und Mittelton bereich, durch die Hörner, oder man hat extrem teure Hochton einheiten ( wo eine mindest soviel wie das Bose System kostet ) Die einzigen hörner die ich kenn die im hochtonbereich wirklich sauber klingen sind von ElectroVoice und da kost nen paar wirklich nen haufen kohle.
> Aber wirklich hör dir mal nen Acoustimass System an ( also nen 2.1 System ) das klingt um welten fülliger selbst im mittelton bereich als die meisten Sat speaker die ich sonst gehört hab, aber ich hab die Sats von Bose ersezt gegen Standboxen  So ganz perfekt ist halt kein Sat System wie du schon sagst.
> 
> PS : Ums nochmal zu sagen ich bin kein Bose fanatiker auch wenns so klingt, ich bin eher Visaton Fan, aber ich weis auch die guten seiten von Bose zu schätzen, die ich allerdings auch erst kennengelernt habe nachdem ich selbst hochwertige Bose Systeme im besizt hab, davor hab ich bose auch müde belächelt.



PA bedeutet ja nicht zwingend das man Hörner verwendet. Es gibt haufenweise PA Konusse die fast eine hornartige Dynamik an den Tag legen und relativ preiswert sind. Wenn du dich im Visaton Programm auskennst müsstest du ein weiteres Horn kennen welches relativ laut spielen kann und dabei noch vorzügliche Hifi-Qualitäten herrausarbeitet. Der TL16H hat mich in der Monitor 890 MKIII vollends überzeugt. Dynamik ohne Ende und verzerrungsarm bis zur Schmerzgrenze. Wenn ich doch nur ein größeres Wohnzimmer hätte ..... 

Von der Acoustimass Serie bin ich auch nicht überzeugt. Man muss aber sagen das es deutlich größer aufspielt als es ist. Leider musste Bose hierfür gehörig sounden um das Loch zwischen TT und MT zu kaschieren.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt mit der PA, aber meistens isses doch so das du Hörner hast bei ner PA zumindest vorwiegend isses so. 
Aber recht haste Die Monitor 890 MK3 sind auch wirklich traumhaft, ich hatte ganz vergessen das die ja ebenfalls nen Horn haben, diese boxen zählen aber auch zu den traumlautsprechern neber dem Infinitiy RS1. 

Bei den Acoustimass hast auch recht, genau das hat mich am AM3 set ebenfalls gestört, das loch zwischen TT und MT, daher nutz ich auch nur noch den Bandpass Woofer ( der wirklich sehr sehr guten klang macht ) mit 3 wege Standlautsprechern (mit Westra Chassis ) Und das aber auch nur am PC, fürs Wohnzimmer müssen es groß dimensionierte Standlautsprecher sein, da ich Musik auch ohne Woofer mit tiefbass geniesen will.


----------



## Batas (16. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich denke mal, bei Bose bezahlst vorallem den Namen, bei Marken wie Burmester, B&W oder T&A bezahlt man beides, also Klang und Namen.
Die Lautsprecher die für mich imom die Besten sind sind die Grand Focal Utopia, durfte sie auf der High-End 2009 hören, echt genial, aber rießig und mehr als schweine teuer.


----------



## Sash (16. Oktober 2009)

http://www.testberichte.de/d/linkfe....html&amp;m_id=117&amp;pos=3127&objectType=10
^^du meinst die?


----------



## Batas (16. Oktober 2009)

Glaub schon 
Ich find die genial, auch wenn 130000€, 250KG und knapp 2m pro Box schon n bissel heftig sind.


----------



## Sash (16. Oktober 2009)

andere kaufen sich ein haus.. andere boxen..


----------



## Batas (16. Oktober 2009)

So in der Art wird das wohl bei diesen Boxen sein, ich finde sie zwar genial auch vom Aussehen her, aber nicht zum kaufen, da wüsste ich einiges, was man mit diesem Geld anfangen könnte. Vorallem wenn man 5.1 will, das wären dann ja 5*130000€+entsprechendem Subwoofer und dann erst noch die Anlage.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hobbys sind nunmal Teuer, wenn man Hifi als intensives Hobby hat sollte an erst recht nicht über die kosten nachdenken, auch nicht über die laufenden kosten *g* 
Billig und Hifi passt nicht zusammen.


----------



## mr_sleeve (16. Oktober 2009)

ja wenn schon teuer dann richtig aber ich glaub nicht das bose da die obere grenze bietet  da gibts bessere systeme (kann man sich ja selbst zusammenstellen je nachdem was man damit machen will )


----------



## Sash (16. Oktober 2009)

ähm naja wenn man geld hat und wirklich guten klang liebt, hat man 2 anlagen, also cinema und hifi also für musik getrennt. fürs kino reichen teufel theater 10, kostet um die 5000€ bei 5.1, für 7.1 nochmal 2000€ drauf, dazu noch einen guten denon verstärker für 7k und los gehts.. aber musik.. kann man da auch hören aber richtige fetische .....


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2009)

Also ehrlich gesagt hab ich sogar 4 Anlagen ...... aber das liegt mitunter auch dadran das ich Sammler bin und vernarrt in alte Hifi Geräte, da hat so ziemlich jeder amp und jeder speaker seine eigene charakteristik die ich mag.

@Mr Sleeve natürlich bietet bose nich die oberklasse, wie hier schon genannt wurde z.b Visaton Monitor 890, oder Infinity Reference RS1 gibt aber noch viel mehr das sind nur so die bekannten marken die nen leie auch kennen könnte.


----------



## Batas (16. Oktober 2009)

Also wir haben imom 5 Anlagen hier:
-eine am PC für 5.1 Sound beim zocken mit Boxen von Canton und einem Verstärker und DVD von Panasonic
-eine andere, die meinem musikvernarrten Dad, Musiksammulung gefühlte 20000 CDs, mit einem Stereoverstärker von T&A, einem Sourroundverstärker auch von T&A und einem CD/SACD/DVD-Player, wer hätte es gedacht?, auch von T&A, das ganze zusammen mit einem 5.1-aktiv-System von Gaithain, kleine deutsche Marke, die vorallem im Studiobereich tätig ist. Diese klingt richtig gut.
-und andere, die ich jetzt nicht aufschreibe

War sehr OT sry, aber das sind wir ja schon länger.

BTW:
Ich denke Bose will preislich und vom Designe her High-End sein, aber klanglich sind sie lang nicht in der Region, wie Burmester, z.B. ihr Zeppelin für den iPod find ich vom Designe her echt geil, aber klanglich


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2009)

Naja wie ich schon sagte, ich glaub nen bruchteil hat wirklich mal gute Bose lautsprecher der gehobenen preisklasse gehört, und noch viel weniger haben die teile selbst testen können um das so wirklich beurteilen zu können.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (16. Oktober 2009)

hmm also ich hab 2 bose pc-boxen...die eine is 3 mal gegen ne wand geworfen worden  und einmal hab ich den klinke stecker für die 2. n bisl komisch gebogen - seitdem wackelkontakt - geht meistens aber.

der klang, bass etc. sind für die kleinen boxen UMWERFEND^^. sie klingen richtig gut semmeln übelst raus...und sind 3 jahre alt oder so 

fast jeder der die boxen aufdreht sucht erstmal den subwoofer unter meinem tisch xD obwohl da keiner ist. - also ich bin zufrieden auch wenn ich mal 100€ bezahlt hab.


----------



## feivel (16. Oktober 2009)

also teufel kann hifitechnisch mit sicherheit nicht mit bose mithalten, trotzdem ...bose ist etwas zu teuer. für den preis kriegt man bei anderen herstellern schon mehr....


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Oktober 2009)

Bose macht keine schlechten sachen, ich glaube dass kann man so stehen lassen, nur verlangen die für den gleichen Mist mal eben locker flockig das Doppelte. Und Highend ist bei Bose absolut gar nix, auch bei Teufel nicht. Highend Namen sind für mich Martin Logan, Magico, Vienna Acoustics... aber sicher nicht Bose.

Mainstream Marken dann schon Canton, Klipsch (Eigenwerbung ^^), Nubert & Co. teufel ordne ich unter den Letzt genannten Marken ein, weil die in der Musikwiedergabe alles andere als gut sind. (Außer bei AreaDVD, wo JEDES Teufel System eine Referenz ist)


----------



## feivel (16. Oktober 2009)

ein klipsch system find ich schon reizvoll..is mir aber zu teuer


----------



## faibel (16. Oktober 2009)

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Nach welchen Kriterien sucht ihr eure LS aus ?

Klang, Optik, Konzept, Preis, Marke etc ?

Ich hatte damals immer Schwierigkeiten alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Entweder klangen die Boxen super, sahen dann aber aus wie vom Grabbeltisch oder man hatte eine edle Optik und einen besch** Klang. Wenn alles passte war es einfach zu teuer 

Seitdem baue ich selbst (seit ca.15Jahren) und kann mir heute nicht mehr Vorstellen eine Fertigbox zu kaufen weil man eben alle Freiheiten hat die man sich vorstellen kann.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (16. Oktober 2009)

selbst bauen ist immernoch eine richtig gute alternative. aber das is mir zuviel arbeit xD - aber es ist wirklich schwer gute boxen zu finden zum glück werden die alten teufel boxen bei uns vererbt xDD die sind richtig genial^^


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bau selbst, geht ja nicht anders bei Visaton da man nur bausätze bekommt und keine Fertigen lautsprecher. Kriterium is bei mir der klang, die optik kann ich ja mehr oder weniger selbst bestimmen beim selbstbau.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. Oktober 2009)

Selbstbau ist schon ne geile Sache, nur sollte man auch handwerkliches Geschick besitzen...


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2009)

Das ist grundvorraussetzung sonst wirds nix, und das nötige equipment sollte man auch haben ( Kreissäge, Stichsäge, Lochbohrer ect. )

Allerdings für leute mit den linken händen, die können auch zum schreiner gehen und sich alles gleich zurecht schneiden lassen, kost halt was.


----------



## Sash (17. Oktober 2009)

von visaton hab ich noch einen selbstgebauten sub.. stereo subwoofer, bestimmt schon 13j alt. läuft immer noch an meiner denon.. jedenfalls was hifi komponenten angeht setz ich immer noch auf denon, bei boxen fürs kino halt teufel.. hier oben hab ich neben den visaton sub noch 2 große heco standlautsprecher an den denon angeschlossen.. klingt gut..


----------



## rebel4life (17. Oktober 2009)

Mein Selbstbausub hat 2 TangBand W69 drin, die sind günstig und auch gut, ovale Tieftöner haben allein vom aussehen etwas für sich. Selbstbau ist auch nicht sonderlich kompliziert wenn man das Gehäuse berechnet, ich hab mein Gehäuse bis auf die Ausschnitte für die TT und das Bassreflexrohr in ner Schreinerei für lau inkl. Material sägen lassen, so steckt der ca. 60€ teure Subwoofer locker die 200-300€ Modelle weg.

Jedoch haben es da "Stadtmenschen" eher schwerer, denn denen fehlt der Platz für ne einigermaßene Werkstatt, aufm Land hat eigentlich so gut wie jeder eine im Keller.

Zum Thread:

Bose macht eins gut - das Marketing, Lautsprecher von denen kann man vergessen (wobei die früher mal gut gewesen sein sollen), aber wer in den Mediamarkt geht und sich beraten lassen will, dem wird gleich zu Bose geraten, man darf natürlich nur die Propaganda CD von Bose anhören, die eigene darf man nicht einlegen. 

In so gut wie jeder Ausgabe von der Fernsehzeitschrift die der Zeitung beiliegt hat man ne Werbung von Bose drin, natürlich gute Testergebnisse von höchst audiophilen Zeitschriften wie z.B. "Der gute Rat". Haben die eigentlich schon mal nen Test in ner Kraut&Rüben gehabt? Wäre interessant zu wissen, denn da sitzen ja die Leute mit dem größten technischen Verständnis.

Die Entscheidung zwischen Bose und Teufel fällt rel. leicht, obwohl ich kein Fan von den beiden Herstellern bin, Brüllwürfel sind für mich eher Müll, von Teufel bekommt man den Müll noch günstig, bei Bose zahlt man sich dumm und dämlich.


----------



## mr_sleeve (17. Oktober 2009)

ich bau mir zwar nix selber aber ich stell mir die Lautsprecher und Verstärker eben selbst zusammen. So ähnlich wie ne PC Config


----------



## feivel (17. Oktober 2009)

ich hatte früher auch mal schicken eigenbau in einem einbaufernsehschrank..die klangen gut...

aber nach dem umzug hatte ich wieder standboxen gebraucht....


----------



## Stormbringer (18. Oktober 2009)

ich frage mich warum der name "bose" immer wieder gleichzeitig mit "hifi" erwähnt wird - die beiden begriffe haben absolut nichts miteinander zu tun.
bose produziert seine systeme mit viel zu viel elektronischen aufhübschern - und das verfälscht den klang vollkommen. volumen ist bei lautsprechern durch NICHTS zu ersetzen... kleine tröten haben eben kein volumen.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Oktober 2009)

Naja bose baut aber nicht nur kleine tröten


----------



## DPr (20. Oktober 2009)

Ist leider schon eine ganze Weile her, da hatte Bose auf der IFA einen Vorführraum mit so einer "wir verstecken die LS irgendwo im Raum und Sie (die Hörer) werden die kleinen Teile nicht wirklich orten können" Aktion.
Ich glaub, es könnten die 901 gewesen sein (Wozu mit einem "Niedrigpreis" System ein Fiasko bei der Vorführung riskieren? )
Die Vorführung fand ich ------- lustig 

Bose hält sich durch typisch amerikanisches Marketing in Europa oben. Wer schon mal auf den Verkaufkanälen mal die synchronisierte Werbung gesehen hat, weiß, was ich mein.


Eine meiner persönlichen Favoriten sind von Martin Logan .. Elektrostaten haben einen eigenen Klang  (aber schweineteuer, auch im Stromverbrauch).


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. Oktober 2009)

Martin Logan ist ne feine Marke... aber eben schon teuer. Mir gefallen prinzipiell die LShersteller, welche sich nicht an dem "Klang muss neutral sein" System halten, weswegen ich Klipsch immernoch Canton & Co vorziehe....


----------



## Revoller (20. Oktober 2009)

Bose is doch im Vergleich zu Uhlenbrock noch recht günstig, zwischen den beiden liegen allerdings wohl auch nochmal Welten dazwischen.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (21. Oktober 2009)

Bose verkauft halt über den Namen. Jeder meint die seien so gut... dabei sind sie im Heimkinobereich eigentlich offen gesagt echt schlecht.


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Oktober 2009)

Und viele meinen bose ist einfach schlecht und haben sich noch nie wirklich mit verschiedenen Bose Boxen befasst. 

Wie gesagt ich bin kein Bose Fanatiker ( eher der Visaton Fanatiker ) aber trotzdem klingen die dinger nicht so beschissen wie manch einer hier scheinbar behauptet. 

Genauso wie hier irgendwas von Brüllwürfel und verstecken Speakern geschrieben wird. 

Hat eigentlich einer schonmal die 901 Live gesehen ? Das sind keine Brüllwürfel sondern 18kg klötze die man definitiv nicht einfach mal verstecken kann weil die nicht grad klein sind.... 

Abgesehen davon das kein lästermaul hier irgendwie mal Bose technik gesehen hat ( damit mein ich das innenleben und der Aufbau der Frequenzweichen und co ) 

Ist schon schade, in der heutigen welt gibts zu 80% vorurteile, und die meisten meinungen werden nur noch vom hören sagen gebildet statt sich selbst nen Bild zu machen. 

So kommts mir zumindest vor, klar ist Bose beschissen, genau aus dem Grund werden von den großen Autoherstellern Bose anlagen in 250000€ Autos gebaut, darum benuzt die Nasa ausschlieslich Bose für beschallung und co. Darum nutzen Kinos Bose Systeme oder Konzertsälle sind oft mit Bose ausgestattet. 


Klar es gibt immer Lautsprecher die Teuerer sind, bei Hifi ist nach oben eben keine grenze gesezt. 
Es gibt auch Lautsprecher die kosten über 100000€, es gibt auch leute die Bauen sich nen Haus um die Lautsprecher für ne Millionen.


----------



## DrPeacemaker (21. Oktober 2009)

@ dfence  du als scheinbares Selbstbauer solltest BOSE in keinster Weise unterstützen. 

BOSE hat genau 2 Vorteile:  
1. bei Komplettsystemen sind sie am benutzerfreundlichsten. Jeder mit einem IQ über 80 kann das Ding bedienen  
2. Der WAF von BOSE ist unerreicht. 

Nachteile:  
1.P/L stimmt nicht. Billigste Komponenten sind verbaut (Frequenzweichen, Chassis, 
Gehäuse / ich hatte zu meinem Leidwesen auch mal BOSE gekauft)  
2. ein neutral spielender LS sieht anders aus  
3. ein gut gesoundeter LS sieht anders aus   


Wer ein wenig Englisch kann, dem sei dieser Link ans Herz gelegt: intellexual net · m k i v


----------



## rebel4life (21. Oktober 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> damit mein ich das innenleben und der Aufbau der Frequenzweichen und co ) .



Da gibts ganz nette Aufbauten, z.B. die Drähte werden nur um Stifte auf der Platine gewickelt, hält natürlich in ner Box prima. Bei nem Verstärker gehts noch, denn da vibriert nichts groß, aber bei Lautsprechern eben schon.


----------



## Junky90 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich besitze ein 5.1 System von Bose und bin sehr überzeugt ! Und das nachdem ich mehrere 5.1 Systeme (Darunter auch Teufel) bei Freunden gehört habe. Ok die Mitteltöne könnten noch besser sein aber der Bass ist der beste den ich je gehört habe !


----------



## rebel4life (10. Februar 2011)

Dann hast du noch nichts gutes gehört.

Glaub mir, wenn du nen ordentlichen Tieftöner hörst, dann weißt du, dass eine kleine Regalbox mehr zu Stande bringt als die 6 Bose Würfel.


----------



## Junky90 (10. Februar 2011)

Bei den Lautsprecher geb ich dir recht . das könnte besser werden . Aber beim Subwoofer muss ich dir widersprechen und den hab ich mit anderen vergleicht . Und ein "Würfel" ist der Subwoofer garantiert nicht !


----------



## rebel4life (10. Februar 2011)

Bei einem Subwoofer ist Membranefläche durch nichts zu ersetzen als durch mehr Membranefläche.

Das sind physikalische Gesetze und die kann selbst BOSE wie sie es behaupten nicht überlisten.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Februar 2011)

Junky90 schrieb:


> Ich besitze ein 5.1 System von Bose und bin sehr überzeugt ! Und das nachdem ich mehrere 5.1 Systeme (Darunter auch Teufel) bei Freunden gehört habe. Ok die Mitteltöne könnten noch besser sein aber der Bass ist der beste den ich je gehört habe !



Dann komm zu mir oder zu 90 % der anderen hier im Forum, und du kannst Klang mal erleben.


----------



## Verox (10. Februar 2011)

psyphly schrieb:


> ja, warum eigentlich? ist es die marketingabteilung? der name? und warum denkt bose, dass sie mit den kleinen brüllwürfeln die physik überlisten können?



Warum so teuer ? 
1. Verbaute Komponenten - teure Hochtöner /Tieftöner kosten halt was
2. Name
3. Marketing


----------



## iceman650 (10. Februar 2011)

Verox schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Verbaute Komponenten - teure Hochtöner /Tieftöner kosten halt was


So wie die kleinen Sat-Systeme klingen, kosten die höchstens 5€ pro Chassis.
Kopfhörer und große Lautsprecher von Bose sind ok (zwar oft zu teuer für die Leistung, aber absolut gesehen sind sie ok), da würde ich das nicht behaupten.
Was mir an Bose immer auf den Zeiger geht, ist dass sie es so darstellen, als dass sie Naturgesetze brechen könnten...

Mfg, ice

€dit: @unter mir:  bin ich gemeint?
Weil was ich hier gesagt hab, ist alles Erfahrung...


----------



## rebel4life (10. Februar 2011)

Das einzigste, was BOSE gut kann ist Marketing. Du bist ein Beispiel dafür.


----------



## watercooled (10. Februar 2011)

Ehe!

Preis von Bose 1000€, Materialkosten: 200€...


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Februar 2011)

Verox schrieb:


> Warum so teuer ?
> 1. Verbaute Komponenten - teure Hochtöner /Tieftöner kosten halt was
> 2. Name
> 3. Marketing



Nur mal zur Info: in den 8 Seiten wurde das schon längst beantwortet.


----------



## Caspar (10. Februar 2011)

Gaming_King schrieb:


> Ehe!
> 
> Preis von Bose 1000€, Materialkosten: 200€...



Du Schmeichler... wenns wenigstens so wäre...


----------



## Bier (10. Februar 2011)

Also wir haben selber ein Bose Livestyle V35 und ich habe in Sachen Heimkino 5.1 wenn ich mir ne BluRay anschau noch nichts besseres gehört.

Wenn's jedoch um Musik geht, finde ich meine Canton GLE 490 doch wesentlich besser.

Ich glaube die meisten, die hier sagen Bose wär der letzte Dreck, berufen sich auf Aussagen von anderen und haben es selber nie oder vllt nur 1-2 mal gehört.


----------



## Caspar (10. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich den Preis (5000€) sehe, möchte ich mehr als nur bezweifeln, dass es nichts besseres gibt. Für den Preis kann man einen ordentlichen Sub kaufen und dazu einige Kompakte, die man als Surround Array aufbaut. (Mögen sie noch so klein sein, hauptsache sie können Pegel.) Dadurch kann man ein wesentlich besseres Kinoerlebnis aufbauen, als es mit einem überteuerten Bosesystem in 5.1 möglich ist. Ich habe das Bose zwei mal gehört, jedoch ohne den Preis zu kennen. Klar machts Druck, aber gerade bei dem Preis, lässt sich anderweitig mehr erreichen. 

Denke mal darüber nach, wie viele Canton GLE 490 du schon damit kaufen könntest. 8 Stück und einen kräftigen Subwoofer, nur so als Beispiel.


----------



## Bier (10. Februar 2011)

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass es nichts besseres gibt, nur das ich nichts besseres gehört habe.
Mir ist klar, dass 4 StandLS, 1 guter CenterLS, ein Sub und ein AVR für 5000€ besser klingen.
Aber so eine Combi habe ich leider noch nicht hören können.
Kenne niemanden der so etwas besitzt.


----------



## iceman650 (10. Februar 2011)

Dir ist klar, dass ordentliche Lautsprecher besser sind, aber du ergreifst für Bose Partei? 
Ich würde nie behaupten, dass Bose im Allgemeinen Dreck ist, aber ich behaupte sehr wohl, dass Bose extrem überteuert ist. Ich bezweifle stark, dass das System die 5k€ in Relation zu anderen Systemen auch nur annähernd wert ist.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Caspar (10. Februar 2011)

Dann wirds Zeit, denn mit 5000€ könnte man so schöne Sachen machen... es ist schade sie Bose in den Rachen zu stecken. ^^

Was Kino betrifft, so müssen es wie gesagt nicht mal Standler sein. Lieber so viel wie möglich Kompakte und mehrere Subwoofer. (Mindestens zwei an der Front) Damit lässt sich, was Kino betrifft, wesentlich mehr erreichen, als mit einem 5.1 System. Denn bei 5.1 hat man zwangsweise immer ein riesiges "Loch" zwischen Front und RearLS. Der Sweetspot ist sehr klein und nur für die Person an der "idealen Position" vorteilhaft. Mit einenem Surroundarray haben alle Kinobesucher etwas von der Investition, auch wenn man keinen richtigen "Sweetspot" mehr hat. Dafür verbessert sich die Räumlichkeit zu einem wesentlichen Teil und das Film sehen wird realistischer.


----------



## Bier (10. Februar 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> Dann wirds Zeit, denn mit 5000€ könnte man so schöne Sachen machen... es ist schade sie Bose in den Rachen zu stecken. ^^



Das war die Entscheidung meines Stiefvaters nicht meine

Der war dann auch so begeistert davon, dass er sich direkt ne iPod-Dockingstation für 700€ von Bose geholt hat WTF??

Ich hätte es auch anders gemacht, aber solange er nichts besseres hört, wird er sich nicht belehren lassen


----------



## Caspar (10. Februar 2011)

Jo, leider glaubt die ältere Generation gern an Zauberei. Der Vater eines Freundes musste sich unbedingt diese Phillips Anlage für einen Tausender holen, denn die harmoniert ja ach so gut mit dem Phillips Fernsehr und Phillips AVR. Was will man machen? Ich hätte ihm an Stelle meines Freundes auf die Finger gehauen... aber naja, so ist das eben. 

Meine Schwester wollte meiner Mutter ein Brüllwürfel-Dockingteil holen, das musste ich verhindern. Das jetzige geht für den Preis in Ordnung, wenigstens sind ein paar "große" kleine Kompakte dabei, die einigermassen Mittelton hervorwürgen können. Am Samstag darf Mutti dann auspacken, ich bin schon gespannt wie sie sich in der Küche so machen. Auf alle Fälle jedoch besser, als diese ganzen komischen Designschreischweine. 

http://www.gutscheinschlampe.de/wp-...chwein_Lautsprecher_System_DockingStation.jpg *VS* http://bilder.shop-seltmann.de/images/570/2018001517_1.jpg


----------



## Bier (10. Februar 2011)

Das Schwein sieht ja echt mal schlimm aus

Da hat man mit der Kompaktanlage deutlich mehr Spaß.


----------



## Bier (10. Februar 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, dass ordentliche Lautsprecher besser sind, aber du ergreifst für Bose Partei? Mfg, ice



Sry hab's jetzt erst gelesen.
Aber wie gesagt: Mein Stiefvater hat sich das Teil geholt, nicht ich und ich habe vorhin gesagt das ich nichts besseres gehört habe, nicht das es nichts besseres gibt.


----------



## iceman650 (10. Februar 2011)

Sorry, ich dachte dass du persönlich 5k€ für Bose aus dem Fenster geworfen hast.
Aber du hast ja selbst geschrieben, dass deine Cantons besser sind.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Bier (10. Februar 2011)

Ich bin Schüler, ich hab keine 5000€

Ja ich sagte das ich in Sachen 5.1 persönlich noch nichts besseres gehört habe.
Wenn es jedoch um Musik geht, finde ich meine Cantons besser. Man merkt einfach, dass die Box viel mehr Volumen hat und die Mitten sind sehr viel klarer.
Aber es ist ja auch allgemein, dass Satellitensysteme nicht so für Musik geeignet sind.


----------



## iceman650 (10. Februar 2011)

Bier schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Schüler, ich hab keine 5000€


Dito. -.-  



			
				Bier schrieb:
			
		

> dass die Box viel mehr Volumen hat und die Mitten sind sehr viel klarer.


Wo nichts ist, kann auch nichts herkommen 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Caspar (10. Februar 2011)

Er meinte ja auch Filme, klar, dass da ein dicker Woofer mehr fetzt als die Cantons! Optimal wären 8 der Cantons und zwei Subs im gleichen Radius und Abstand zueinander um den Hörplatz positioniert. Das muss ein tolles Gefühl sein. 

Der Preis der Anlage war auch echt okay, in der Preisklasse stand da sonst nix rum, was mich ansatzweise überzeugen konnte. Ich war echt froh einen günstigen Kompromiss für alle Parteien gefunden zu haben. Wäre es größer geworden, hätte mich meine Freundin wieder in die Schranken verwiesen. "Ist ja nur für die Küche" Okay, sie hat ja auch Recht. ^^


----------



## Junky90 (11. Februar 2011)

Na wenn ihr das sagt. "rolleyes"​


----------



## iceman650 (11. Februar 2011)

Junky90 schrieb:


> Na wenn ihr das sagt. "rolleyes"​


Tun wir. Was soll Bose auch mit so kleinen Lautsprechern anstellen, dass die gut klingen?
Für einen Bruchteil des Geldes wäre Bose ja oft garnicht soo verkehrt. Aber Standlautsprecher plus ein Subwoofer sind Galaxien besser und zuallermeist billiger.

Mfg, ice


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2011)

Junky90 schrieb:


> Na wenn ihr das sagt. "rolleyes"​


Jop, tun wir . Früher hat Bose ganz nette Sachen hergestellt, inzwischen ist das Ganze hoffnungslos überteuert und durch "Spielereien" die psychoakustisch eingreifen sollen überladen. 
Ich hatte das Companion5 selber zum Test in der aktuellen Print hier, nen paar andere Bose hab ich entweder bei Bekannten oder im Geschäft hören können. Ist alles nicht so das Wahre im Direktvergleich zur Preisklassenkonkurrenz.

Hast du nen Bose-Sys @Home? Wenn ja: Einpacken, aufs Rad schwingen und hier gegen nen paar Anlagen Probehören, sind ja nur 15-20km . Wenn Interesse besteht PN->mir .


----------



## Blutstoff (11. Februar 2011)

kann gelöscht werden.


----------

